# Ajax Upload Script für Bilder



## xxxmike (23. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden so wie ich es brauche.

Suche ein Ajax Upload Script für Bilder.

Entweder sind diese zu Umfangreich oder nicht genügend, je nach dem:

Ich möchte nur, dass der User Bilder hoch laden kann, wo ich auch die Formate, Ordner usw. angeben kann.

Ich muss auch die Dateinamen in einer Datenbank speichern, da man diese dann auch zum löschen sein müssen usw.

Wenn Möglich, wäre es cool wenn die Beschreibung in Deutsch wäre.

DANKE fü jeden TIPP:


----------



## Parantatatam (23. September 2010)

Sven hat sich vor einiger Zeit mal bemüht, dass Rätsel des AJAX- oder besser gesagt des Nicht-AJAX-Hochladens zu lösen. Die Lösung ist dabei jene, auf die jeder kommt, der serverseitig und klientseitig unterscheiden kann.


----------



## CPoly (23. September 2010)

Zu empfehlen wäre auch der swfupload: http://code.google.com/p/swfupload/


----------

